# Prepared Solve Contest -Month 1, week 1



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

NOTICE: THIS THREAD IS IN REPLACMENT OF http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=198419

Hey guys,
The old format of these little 'competitions' seemed a little chaotic, and I think that this will work out better. Finish your scrambles from the other thread if you want, but this is where it counts.

Once a week here at speedsolving, many competitors will have the chance to compete in a "prepared solving contest."
Most likely, the threads will come out weekly.

A prepared solve is something that goes along the lines of this:
-Receive a scramble
-find a solution that you like
-practice that solution over and over, until you get a time you really like
-post said time on this thread.

Every week, I will be generating five scrambles.
You will have a week to get the best times that you can on these given scrambles, and you will state your scores here in the following format:

____________________________________________
Scramble 1: xx.xx seconds
-commentary

Scramble 2: xx.xx seconds
-commentary

Scramble 3: xx.xx seconds
-commentary

Scramble 4: xx.xx seconds
-commentary

Scramble 5: xx.xx seconds
-commentary
____________________________________________

Here are this week's scrambles:
*Scramble 1: *B D2 B' R B F2 U B2 D2 L' D' L' D F2 U' B D2 F U2 B D' B2 L B D'
*Scramble 2:* L' F' R2 F R D R' D' L' B2 R' D2 F' D' F2 B' L F L2 D' B2 F2 L F' D
*Scramble 3: *U2 F2 L' F D' L B R2 F2 D2 F' D' R L B U2 B' R U2 L D2 R' D' B' D'
*Scramble 4: *B' D2 R F B2 D2 F' L' F' L B U' R L' D B2 R' F D B2 R L U L2 B
*Scramble 5: *F' L2 R D L F L' B' R2 U2 R' D' B' R' U2 B2 D U' F2 L2 R' U2 D2 L B

*You may have as many tries for each scramble as you want.*

Remember. White (or black) on top, Green on front for standard color scheme.

Oh. And no programs may be used to find solutions or solution parts. Also, it would be appreciated if you use your own ideas, unless someone just gives "hints," or says that you can use them.

Once you get your final times, solutions would be helpful for other competitors. Post that below your times, or rather in other posts altogether.


Competitors:
StachuK1992: xx.xx, xx.xx, xx.xx, xx.xx, xx.xx
OtherDude : xx.xx, xx.xx, xx.xx, xx.xx, xx.xx


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

Scramble 1: 31.66 seconds
-first solve in a few hours.

Scramble 2: 19.68 seconds
-still warming up.

Scramble 3: xx.xx seconds
-blah

Scramble 4: xx.xx seconds
-blah

Scramble 5: xx.xx seconds
-I like waffles


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 26, 2009)

Scramble 1: (5.93) Fridrich - Cross on U. Solution
-Fast

Scramble 2: 7.53 Fridrich - Cross on D. Solution

Scramble 3: (7.93) Fridrich - Cross on B. Solution 
-This was a huge pain and had waaayyy too many moves.

Scramble 4: 6.88 Fridrich - Cross on F. Solution

Scramble 5: 5.97 Fridrich - Cross on F. Solution
-My favorite solution


Average = 6.79


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 27, 2009)

wow. Nice solves.

mini-announcement:
The winner of each week will be whoever averages the best, 3/5 averaging, just like in competition.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 27, 2009)

*Scramble 1: 8.21*

_scramble:_ 
B D2 B' R B F2 U B2 D2 L' D' L' D F2 U' B D2 F U2 B D' B2 L B D'

_solution:_
cross: z' U2 L Rw U' x U
F2L pair 1: z' R' U' R
F2L pair 2: (R U R' U')x2 R U R'
F2L pair 3: y' L' U' L y' R' U R U' R' U R
F2L pair 4: U R U R' U y R' U R U' R' U R
LL: Dw F (R U R' U')x2 F'

_comment: _
It took me about 10 tries to find a solution with a PLL skip, but the F2L wasn't too great in this solution :/


*Scramble 2: 7.67*

_scramble:_ 
L' F' R2 F R D R' D' L' B2 R' D2 F' D' F2 B' L F L2 D' B2 F2 L F' D

_solution:_
cross: y2 L' D2 L U2 L U F'
F2L pair 1: U' R U' R'
F2L pair 2: y2 R' U2 R2 U' R
F2L pair 3: R U R' U2 y R' U' R
F2L pair 4: U2 R' F R F'
OLL: F' U' L' U L F
PLL: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2


_comment:_ I like the LL  The F2L was pretty good too.

Scramble 3: DNS

Scramble 4: DNS

Scramble 5: DNS


EDIT: hah! I made Stachu's post below make no sense!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 27, 2009)

Or you could do the RITE NAOU! 
I've got no reason to bug you though; I've yet to do them; haha


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

Scramble 1: 12.02
Bad solution.


Spoiler



x2 y' l U2 x r U' r' u2
U d R U' R' d R' U R
R U' R' y R' U R U' R' U R
U L U L' d R U R'
U' L' U2 L d' L U L'
y l' U' L U R U' L' U
x' U' R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2


62 moves/12.02 seconds=5.16 tps
Scramble 2: 9.94
Sub-10 


Spoiler



y2 x' U l L2 D' R2
R U' R' U' L U L' U L U' L'
y R U R' U R U' R'
U2 L' U' L U2 L U L'
L' U L U' d' L U L'
r' U' R U' R' U2 r
U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2


58 moves/9.94 seconds=5.84 tps


----------



## Escher (Jun 27, 2009)

Argh I had a really good solve time/solution for the one you posted earlier! Damn you!

Scramble 1:

Scramble 2:

Scramble 3:

Scramble 4: 

Scramble 5:
- scramble is such an odd word.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 27, 2009)

Just wondering: have you seen http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1747 it's in the related threads.

I don't have any right to stop you from hosting your own, but there's a reason I did what I did.
And since it's a prepared solve, why does it need to be redone every week? You can just keep working on the same ones. And 12 scrambles should give you enough variety.

EDIT: Finally saw the part about programs. Interesting. Are FMC solutions allowed, though? Hand-optimized HTA?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 27, 2009)

Scramble 1: 18.38
-hate the scramble!
Scramble 2: 17.55
-I suck
Scramble 3:
Scramble 4:
Scramble 5:


----------



## Kian (Jun 28, 2009)

Scramble 1- DNS

Scramble 2- DNS

Scramble 3- DNS

Scramble 4- DNS

Scramble 5- DNS


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 29, 2009)

These scrambles suck.

Oh well, since it's my competition, I guess I gotta try and get sub15's on all solves.
*Here I go!*

Scramble 1: B D2 B' R B F2 U B2 D2 L' D' L' D F2 U' B D2 F U2 B D' B2 L B D'
z2 y
EO: F2 U' L2 F
Line: R' D
U2 R2 U R' U R U R U R'
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
y2
U2 R2 U' R' 
+Uperm

I like it


----------

